# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Elsa Lila

## forever

Elsa story

Per here te pare vajza e Sanremos tregon historine e saj te plote ne Itali. Pse shkoi ne vendin fqinje. Veshtiresite e para. Si arriti te depertoje ne boten e muzikes e me pas me rradhe, shtepia diskografike, festivali, disku i pare dhe studimet qe po i avancojne gjithnje e me ngadale. Sekretet e vogla te Elsa Liles

nga Zefina Hasani





Sandalet me rripa te holle, i tehiqte zvarre mbi tapicerine e korridoreve te Pallatit te Kongreseve. Elsa Lila dukej si nje djalosh harrakat, ashtu e veshur me nje kanotjere te zeze dhe me panatllona trecerekeshe, ngjyre ushtarake. Mbi supe kishte hedhur nje cante sportive te vogel portokalli, te cilen nuk e leshonte per asnje cast nga trupi. Me njeren dore kishte mberthyer krahun e nje djaloshi. I lutej disi fshehtas njerezve te tjere qe e rrethonin, te iknin sa me shpejt ne shtepi, tek gjyshi dhe gjyshja. Nuk ishte cmallur me njerezit e saj te dashur. Qe nga momenti i mberritjes, i ishte dashur te respektonte gjithe c'i kishte kerkuar regjisori Pali Kuke, i cili e ftoi kete here per spektaklin "Na falni nje buzeqeshje" i cili u organizua per femijet jetim. Kur ora kishte mberritur andej nga 9-ta e mbremjes te se premtes, Elsa u cliruar nga gjithe detyrimet. U mbeshtoll pas djaloshit dhe i thoshte nen ze...Ikim se jam e rraskapitur. E xhaxhai i saj Adi (vellai me i vogel i babait te saj), mori rrugen per nga Tirana e re... 

...drejt folese se femijerise se saj

Elsa nuk i hiqte me zvarre sandalet me rripa, ndersa ngjiste shkallet e pallatit, te cilat kushedi sa here i ka hipur e zbritur qe nga femijeria e saj. Nuk ndjehej me e lodhur ndersa endej cep e me cep shtepise e ndiqte nga pas dy gjyshrit. Syte i shndritnin nga kenaqesia. Brenda asaj bote te vogel, te kufizuar nga muret e nje apartamenti te thjeshte, Elsa Lila nuk ndjehet me ajo kengetarja e famshme shqiptare qe shkeli Sanremon, qe intervistohet nga mediat e huaja dhe ato shqiptare, qe duartokitet fort sa here shfaqet ne skene e qe tashme shoqerohet nga nje menaxher italian. Ne ate shtepi ajo mbetet gjithnje vajza e vogel, te ciles gjyshja vazhdon t'i gatuaj gjellerat qe ajo ka me per zemer. Mbetet cakpenia qe e ben lemsh shtepine duke gerrmuar kujtimet e duke u ngacmuar xhaxhain e saj te vogel. Tip cuni, sic e perkufizonin dikur ne fisin e saj.

E si mund te ndodhte ndryshe, perderisa po rritej nga gjashte burra (pese xhaxhallare e nje baba) ne mes te te cileve, vetem nje gjyshe femer, ishte e pafuqishme (Elsa po rritej pa nenen e saj, pas divorcit te prinderve). E megjithate, gjyshja me marifetet e saj do e ruante te pacenuar brishtesine e mbeses, edukaten dhe delikatesen qe duhet te kete nje femer. Dhe Elsa Lila, e tille u shfaq ne skene e ne ekran, qe 

ne heren e pare. Nuk te linte aspak pershtypjen e nje vajze harrakate kur kendonte "Pyes lotin" e kur mori cmimin e festivalit. Mbi skenen e Pallatit te Kongreseve, 14-vjecarja Elsa Lila ishte pikerisht ajo, vajza e urte dhe ideale qe gjyshja kishte formuar me durim, duke ua marr me lezet nga duart meshkujve te shumte te familjes. Ndersa gjyshja kenaqej per kete, Elsa shijonte famen, te cilin do duhej ta ndrydhte shume shpejt brenda mureve te asaj shtepie. E bashke me te edhe shume gezime e kujtime te tjera, pa pasur shume kohe per te menduar se cfare do te ndodhte...

...pas ikjes

Elsa Lila kishte menduar se do kthehej shume shpejt. Udhetimi per ne Itali, do te pregatitej sa hap e mbyll syte, brenda dy oresh. Se kishin planifikuar ikjen por -"Trazirat e '97-tes na detyruan te iknim"-sakteson vete Elsa-"Nuk di ta pershkruaj mire ate dite marsi sepse gjithcka ndodhi shume shpejt. Di te them se nuk u entuziazmova aspak nga fluturimi me helikopter, as nga pamja qe me ofronte Italia sepse kisha lene pas nje situate shume te veshtire dhe kisha me vete shpresen se shume shpejt do ktheheshin mbrapsh ne vendin ku une sapo kisha nisur karrierren time"-Me nje shprese te tille i kaloi ditet e para te mergimit. Pastaj ne shtator, kur nisi shkollen e mesme, ndjeu se nuk kishte se c'te shpresonte me tek ai kthim mbrapa. Duhej te mendonte per jeten italiane. Ne auditoret e shkolles, nuk kishte asnje shqiptar tjeter vec saj, nuk e njihte askush dhe ajo nuk njihte askend ndaj qendronte disi menjane te tjereve-"Pse isha shqiptare, nuk me afroheshin dhe profesoret me shikonin disi shtrember. Kishte dhe nga ata qe me pyesnin se si flinin e si hanin shqiptaret. Kjo gje me nervozonte aq sa ndonjehere me vinte dhe per te qare por gjithnje e kam ruajtur veten. Me kalimin e kohes ata me njohen e me pranuan, keshtuqe shume shpejt une bera shume miq."-Per syte e babi Edmontit dhe gruas se tij italiane Marie Rozaria, Elsa dukej se ishte pershtatur me jeten e re e se ishte e kenaqur per kete. Por ajo vete mendonte se kthimi ne Tirane do kishte qene me e mira per te sepse-"Vetem keshtu do mund te mendoja serish per muziken, deshiren time te madhe. Vetem ne Tirane une mund te shfaqesha serish ne skene sic dhe ndodhi ca muaj pasi kisha ikur ne Itali. U ktheva per festivalin "Kenga magjike". Por nje levizje e tille nuk mjaftonte qe une te ndjehesha e mbushur ndaj doja te vija per fare ne Shqiperi"-Kjo nuk ndodhi dhe as qe do te ndodhte me, ndaj Elsa iu fut seriozisht studimeve ne gjimnazin e Leces dhe nisi ta genjente veten me te tjera deshira-"Ishin kaq te shumta saqe une tashme nuk i mbaj mend. Im ate me thote se une kam shprehur deshiren qe te behem murgeshe, dhe une ngre supet kur e degjoj sepse nuk me kujtohet t'ia kem thene kete."-duke qeshur Elsa shton se njeriu duke u rritur-"Ose piqet ose digjet. Mesa duket une po piqem e kete e ndjeva me se shumti pasi nisa te mendoj se edhe ne Itali une mund te depertoj ne boten e muzikes. Ky ngacmim me erdhi pasi u ktheva nga "Kenga magjike". Isha nisur drejt atij festivali e pezmatuar nga jeta boshe qe po beja ne Itali. U ktheva krejt ndryshe e entuziazmuar nga atmosfera e atij festivali dhe nga kenaqesia qe mora serish nje cmim te pare"- Nuk e la kete entuziazem t'i shuhej nga monotonia qe e priste ne Lece. Vendosi te lidhej me shtepite diskografike, pasi kishte regjistuar disa kenge ne anglisht dhe frengjisht-"U lidha me shume, por e vemtja qe me ktheu pergjigje eshte shtepia diskografike me te cilen une jam tani, BMG Ricordi. Ne momentin qe flisja me ata ne telefon u permbajta, sepse ne syte e tyre nuk duhet te tregohesh shume entuziaste. Pastaj kur mbylla telefonin kam thirrur me sa ze kisha...baaabiii fitova...dhe hidhesha mbi krevat si kalama i keq."- Elsa tregon se pas asaj telefonate kishin filluar muajt e gjate te pritjes, derisa u mbush dhe viti. Atehere kur vajza kishte menduar se e kishin harruar, nje tjeter telefonate ia shkundi nga mendja kete frike. "Duke qene se une e kisha marre nenshtetesine italiane pas marteses se tim eti me italianten Marie Rozaria, shtepia diskografike e mendoi qe ne fillim per mua Sanremon, por duhej me pare qe te prezantohesha diku dhe u mendua te beja Esmeralden tek "Katedralja e Parisit" e Cocciantes, ne Rome. U provuan rreth 1000 vajza dhe ne fund mbetem tre, mes tyre dhe une. Provat shkuan shume mire dhe Cocciante e pelqeu intepretimin tim te shoqeruar me ca kercime zbathur. Te gjithe menduan se Esmeralda do te isha une"-Ashtu do te qe vertet nese producentet e "Katedrales se Parisit" nuk do kerkonin qe Elsa Lila te mbetej ekluzivitet vetem i kesaj shfaqjeje, pra te mos shfaqej ne Sanremon e 2002-shit, e nese do binin dakort per pretendimet e tjera qe shtepia dikografike ngrinte per Lilen. Palet nuk rane dakort dhe Esmeralda mbeti ne duart e nje tjeter vajze, ndersa Elsa nisi te shpresonte Sanremon, pas kesaj-"Ne nentorin e 2001-shit kisha hyre ne edicionet e Sanremos. Mberrita deri ne 24-she, por nuk eca dot me tej. Ate dite qe mora pergjigjen se nuk kisha fituar u merzita shume. Kisha humbur edhe Esmeralden me shpresen qe te shkoja ne Sanremo dhe humba dhe kete te fundit"-Pas kesaj humbje, do te kthehej serish ne Lece, per te vijuar mesimet e per te mbaruar maturen. Rikthimi ne ditet e zakonshme do i dukej i veshtire. "Ne ditet e para ndjehesha shume keq. Ulesha ne bange dhe degjoja si e cuditur profesorin. Gjithcka qe ai thoshte me dukej krejt pa vlere. I thoja vetes ...c'dua une ketu. Por e gjithe kjo, kaloi me pas. Me 4 korrik une mbrojta diplomen dhe erdha ne Shqiperi per pushime."- Elsa tregon se ndihej me ndryshe ne kete udhetim. Kur te kthehej ne Itali, dicka tjeter do e priste...

...nje jete e re larg familjes

Nuk do i dukej aspak e veshtire. Perkundrazi, Elsa do te ndihej me e lumtur se kurre ne ditet e para kur po jetonte larg Leces e larg familjes se saj. Gjithnje e kishte dashur kete liri dhe pas 4 shtatorit kur fitoi konkursin per arkitekture, nisi ta ndjeje ate lloj pavarsie gjithnje te deshiruar. Kishte fituar te drejten e studimeve ne degen qe kishte dashur, sepse ajo ishte me prane botes se artit. Nuk kishte frike sepse e dinte se edhe nese do te ndodhte gje, ajo mund te kthehej ne shtepine e saj. Por kjo nuk ndodhi. "Ne fillim u sistemova ne shtepine e nje shoqes sime e me pas mora nje shtepi me qera, bashke me dy vajza te tjera italiane. Morem dhe nje qenush te bukur te cilin e kemi edhe tani"-Ne Rome, Elsa nuk do te ndjehej me e distancuar nga te tjeret. Nuk ishte me ajo gjimnazistja qe ndrydhej ne bangen e vet, kur profesoret e shikonin me sy shtremeber. Nuk ishte me ajo vajza e pa rritur qe mbyllej me ore te tera ne jeten boshe, brenda mureve te shtepise. Kishte nisur tashme nje jete aktive-"Sapo u sistemova ne kete jete te re, mu desh te mbyllesha tre dite ne studion e shtepise diskografike per te regjistruar kenget qe duheshin per edicionet e Sanremos 2003. Perpjekja e nisur nje vit me pare do te vijonte per mire kete here."- Pas cdo faze skualifikimi, ata te shtepise diskografike enderronin finalen e madhe. Ndersa Elsa vete nuk shpresonte shume-"Isha fare e qete kur prisja rezultatet, por kur dola dhe ne 24-she, qetesia mu prish. Aq me shume kur dola ne 12-she"-kujton se ne kohen kur duhej te shkonte ne Napoli, ishte dhe shume e ngarkuar nga shkolla. Mes levizjeve te shumta, gjente kohe per te shlyer ndonje provim, ndonjehere-"Leksionet i merrja me vete e u hidhja ndonje sy, ndersa prisja pas deres rradhen e konkurimit. Me libra nder duar isha dhe ne "Destinacione Sanremo" ne RAIDUE." Miqte e rinj, italian, qeshnin kur e shikonin ashtu me libra ne duar por ia kuptonin shume mire hallin dhe e linin te qete-"Ishin te mrekullueshem. Ishim te gjithe te rinj qe synonim Sanremon dhe u mesuam qe emocionet e forta t'i kalonim se bashku. Na dridheshin kembet kur mendonim se ishim ne nje vend me kompozitoret e medhenj te Italise, me autoret e njohur te teksteve, e me artistet e mirenjohur qe mbajne artin italian nen kembet e tyre"-Ne mes te kesaj bote, teresisht italiane, cuditerisht Elsa Lila, u ndje me shume se kurre shqipetare. Cuditerisht, nuk ndjeu friken e diskriminimit. Kishte bindjen se ishte nder me te mirat ne mes te atyre artisteve te rinj qe vinin direkt nga bangat e shkolles pa e provuar kurre me pare suksesin e skenes, ashtu si ajo e provoi qe ne femijerine e saj. Dhe vleresimi i jurise, e beri te bindej me shume per kete, edhe kur shkeli ne boten e endrrave...

...ne Sanremo

Ajo qe i ishte dukur si nje enderr e bukur, iu shua. Ishte me te vertet ne ate vend ndaj s'kishte me kuptim te enderronte. Ishte ne realitetin ku duhej te mesonte te shtirej ndryshe-"Duhej te behesha arrogante se me kishin thene se nese tregohesh e dobet, te shkelin me kembe. Nuk u perpoqa shume te tjetersohesha sepse atje gjithcka qe te rrethonte te detyronte te beheshe arrogante. Ditet ishin te ngaruara dhe nuk kishe shume kohe te mendoje. Beja c'me thoshin si nje robot i vertete"-Gazetare te shumte e kishin ngacmuar, here me te mire e here me te keq. Donin te dinin se si nje shqiptare arriti te hyje ne Sanremo ndersa Elsa duke qeshur u sqaronte se-"Kam nenshtetesine italiane, por ne shpirt jam shqiptare". Kur clirohej prej tyre, merrte nje biciklete e i binte rreth e terthor qytetit. Kur lodhej, gjumi shpeshhere e zinte ne karriget e Aristonit, ndersa provat zgjasnin me ore e ore te tera. "Na ndodhen dhe ca cudira ne ato dite pregatitje. Deri nje jave para Sanremos une isha ende pa veshjen time, e cila me erdhi ne castet e fundit. U semura keq pasi u ftofa duke bere fotografite e prezantimit. Isha veshur si xinxefille ate dite, keshtuqe..." E megjithate, shqetesimet kalaun te gjitha, aty mbi skenen e Aristonit, e cila ne fillim Elses i ishte dukur e frikshme, ndersa me pas si shtepia e saj. Emocionet e forta, iu rikthyen vetem kur priste rezultatet, e ulur ne nje restorant bashke me te tjeret, per te ngrene vaktin e radhes. "U cudita kur degjova se isha e teta ne renditje por nuk u merzita shume. Gjerat e mira behen ngadale, apo jo. Per mua e rendesishme eshte se edhe sot qe kane kalaur kater muaj nga Sanremo "Valeria" trasmetohet ne te gjitha radiot italiane ndersa kenget e tjera kane dale nga qarkullimi"-tregon vete Elsa. "Valeria", nga skena e Aristonit u hodh jo vetem ne valet radiofonike por dhe ne albumin e pare te Elsa Liles, i cili doli ne treg diten kur Sanremo mbaroi. Portreti i qeshur i vajzes qe mahniti jo vetem shqiptaret nga skena e Aristonit, u mberthye keshtu ne vitrinat e dyqaneve te Italise, ndersa ajo vete do te levizte per ca kohe, pas Sanremos, ne qytete te ndryshme, per te kenduar ne spektakle te ndryshme. Shkolles ende nuk i eshte futur seriozisht. E ka krejt te pamundur t'i dedikohet e tera studimeve sepse gjate ketij vitit shkollor ka humbur shume leksione. Genjen veten kur gjen pak kohe te lire. Ulet mbi libra e ben sikur studion. Pastaj kur nuk rezisotn dot me, vishet shpejt e shpejt dhe niset per ne kinema ose drejt ndonje vendi ku degjon muzike qe i kenaq shpirtin...ndonjehere krejt vetem, ndonjehere me miket e shtepise e ndonjehere me ndonje shok-"Epo edhe ndonje shok mund ta kemi apo jo? Por dua te saktesoj nje gje. E martuar dhe e fejuar nuk kam qene asnjehere. Thashethemet ketu ne Shqiperi jane thurur shume rreth kesaj genjeshtre. Nenshtetesine italiane une e mora pasi im ate u martua me italiane, pra nuk e kam marre pse une vete u martova me ndonje italian"-Keto thashetheme i kujtohen vetem kur shkel ne Tirane, pastaj kur iken, e le ketu rrjedhen e tyre. I pelqen te mbarte me vete vetem gjerat e bukura, per t'ia treguar pastaj shoqeve, babait, Marias e Enit, te vetmes moter qe ka. Ata jane ende ne Lece dhe Elsa shkon per t'i takuar sa here gjen kohen e lire. Kthehet ne ate qytet me nje lloj deshire te pashpallur...qe te gjithe ata qe e menjanonin ne fillimet e saj te gjimnazit, ta mesojne mire se ajo eshte Elsa Lila, shqiptaria qe shenoi suksesin e saj te radhes, pikerisht ne vendin e tyre te lindjes. Se pari me Sanremon e me pas me albumin e saj "Elsa". Shume shpejt, ne ato vitrina do renditet nje tjeter disk i artistes shqiptare. I dyti, e me pas pse jo, i treti, i katerti...

----------


## roza

Eshte nje kengetare e zonja. Bravoo i qoft!

----------


## Davius

*Elsa Lila: Rikthehem fuqishëm në Sanremo*

_Oliverta Lila_  


Elsa Lila kualifikohet si konkurrente në Sanremo. Këngëtarja shqiptare ishte në krye të listës së të rinjve, që janë përzgjedhur dje për tu ngjitur në skenën e festivalit. Kështu, Elsa Lila i rikthehet për të dytin vit radhazi skenës së madhe të këngës italiane. Pas Valeria, këngëtarja do të tregojë Kuptimin e jetës(Il senso della vita). E për më tepër, pas këngës së saj qëndron bashkëpunimi i dy emrave të njohur të muzikës italiane, Maurizio Fabrizio dhe Giudo Morra. Këngë të Patty Pravo, Ornella Vanoni, Françoise Hardy, Mia Martini dhe së fundmi të Eros Ramazzottit dhe Renato Zero mbajnë firmën e Fabrizos. Vetëm një ditë më parë se pjesëmarrja e saj të bëhej zyrtare, Lila nuk dëshironte të komentonte asgjë rreth këngës. Me të drejtë ajo u shpreh se asgjë nuk është vendosur, ndoshta nuk mund të kualifikohem. Pas përzgjedhjes, në një lidhje telefonike Elsa Lila tregon për Gazetën emocionet e para kur emri i saj ishte shënuar në krye të listës. E ndërsa na tregon diçka rreth këngës, dëgjohen zërat që e thërrasin. Ndodhet në studiot e Rait. Shprehet e kënaqur që i rikthehet sërish Sanremos. Edhe pse ky konkurrim lindi në mënyrë të papritur. Ashtu si edhe vjet, ku këngëtarja u paraqit me një këngë potente si Valeria, tregon se sërish do të jetë në një interpretim të fuqishëm. Kënga do të jetë në linjën e stilit klasik, por që kërkon një impenjim të madh në interpretim, shprehet Lila. Ndërsa do të jetë e vetëm në skenë, për të përcjellë emocionet jo vetëm për publikun e sallës, por edhe për atë publik shqiptar që e ndjek në hapat e saj. Ndërsa pas Sanremos do të përfshihet nga një tjetër ngjarje për karrierën e saj muzikore. Është duke punuar për nxjerrjen e një albumi ku do të përfshihet edhe kënga e festivalit. Por deri në netët konkurruese, do ti duhet të jetojë me emocionet dhe ethet e garës.

*Dje është konfirmuar pjesëmarrja juaj në kategorinë e të rinjve, gjë që ju rikthen për të dytën herë në skenën e Sanremos. Si e përjetuat këtë moment?*

Sigurisht që të bëhet qejfi dhe jam shumë e kënaqur që do të kthehem sërish në skenën e Sanremos. Do mundohem dhe shpresoj që këtë vit të dal sa më mirë. Gjithsesi, emocionet dhe konkurrimi në këtë festival besoj se do të jenë një eksperiencë pozitive.

*Pas Valeria vjen Kuptimi i jetës. Çfarë do të përcjellë Elsa me këtë këngë?*

Kuptimi i jetës është një këngë e shkruar nga Guido Morra dhe e kompozuar nga Maurizio Fabrizio, dy autorë shumë të njohur që kanë kompozuar për këngëtarë të mëdhenj italian. Kjo këngë është një sërë imazhesh dhe sensacionesh ku secili kërkon të kapë kuptimin e jetës. Por ky është një kërkim i vazhdueshëm, ku disa kapen mbas imazheve të rrëzueshme dhe në fund asnjë nuk arrin të gjejë një kuptim.

*Si lindi ky bashkëpunim italian i këngës tuaj?*

Në fakt Kuptimi i jetës ka qenë një këngë e kompozuar për emisionin e Paolo Bonolis Il senso della vita, që transmetohet në kanale 5. Ishte menduar që të ishte sigla hapëse e emisionit, por për disa mosmarrëveshje që pati mes organizatorëve, nuk u përdor. Pastaj ishte një takim i rastësishëm me kompozitorin Maurizio Fabrizio. Ata ma ofruan këtë këngë dhe kështu lindi ideja e Sanremos.

*Para se tju bëhej kjo ofertë nuk e kishit menduar që të ishit konkurrente në Sanremo?*

Nuk e kisha fare në projekt që këtë vit të konkurroja në Sanremo. Gjërat ndodhën shumë shpejt. U takova rastësisht me kompozitorin, i cili më tha se kishte një këngë të bukur për të më ofruar. Më pas gjërat rrodhën natyrshëm.

*Përgjithësisht jemi mësuar që tju shohim në interpretime këngësh që kërkojnë një vokal të fuqishëm. Kuptimi i jetës është po në këtë linjë?*

Po, është nga ato këngët që unë zakonisht pëlqej të këndoj dhe më përshtatet. Është një këngë e vështirë në interpretim dhe është në stilin klasik. Megjithëse në Sanremo nuk është se pranohen këngë që eksperimentojnë drejt modernes.

*Në konkurrimin e vitit të shkuar me Valeria edhe pse nuk morët çmim, u pritët mirë nga publiku. Ku synon Elsa në konkurrimin e sivjetshëm?*

Unë nuk i mendoj fare çmimet kur hyj në një konkurrim. Të jesh pjesëmarrëse në Sanremo, së pari është një reklamë e mirë që i bën vetes disa net me radhë. E rëndësishme është se çfarë impakti do të ketë më pas kënga jote te publiku, sa e kërkuar do të jetë nëpër programet muzikore. Por nëse përveç kësaj vjen edhe një çmim, natyrisht që është një gëzim i madh.

*Keni menduar për paraqitjen në festival, nëse kënga do të jetë e shoqëruar me ndonjë performancë?*

Jo, do të paraqitem ashtu si gjithmonë. Në skenë do të jem e vetme duke kënduar.

*Ndërkohë që po merreni me realizimin e një albumi. Çfarë do të jenë të përfshira në të dhe a ka ndonjë bashkëpunim shqiptar?*

Po, po merrem me realizimin e një albumi që do të dalë në treg pas Sanremos. Në të do të përfshihet edhe kënga konkurruese Il senso della vita, ndërsa të tjerat do të jenë të reja. Deri tani nuk kemi ndonjë bashkëpunim me kompozitorë shqiptarë, por mund të ndodhë që gjatë punës të dalë ndonjë i tillë. Në art asnjëherë nuk mund të parashikohet gjithçka.

*Do të ketë ndonjë udhëtim të afërt drejt Shqipërisë?*

Për momentin jo. Tani jam shumë e impenjuar, por ndoshta në një kohë të mëvonshme, mund të kthehem qoftë për të kënduar, apo edhe për të takuar familjarët.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*E mrekullushme me pelqen shum, ishalla i shkon mir gjithmon ..... ..........*

----------


## Fiona

KJO JA VLEN. Boni concert ne Chicago, wawwwww kam ngel me goj hapur.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

u bo shum koh qe skam digju noi kong te re... sikur t'na qisnit noi gjo do ishte mir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

*Elsa Lila eshte nje kengetare me plot kuptimin e fjales , i uroj suksese te karieren e saj dhe gjith te mirat , don zoti e fiton edhe titullin e San Remo-s*

----------


## Davius

*Elsa Lila tregon kuptimin e jetës në Sanremo*

Për të dytën herë Elsa Lila prek skenën e famshme të Aristonit. U zyrtarizuan tashmë 14 protagonistët e kategorisë së të rinjve në edicionin e 57-të të Festivalit të Sanremos, ndër të cilët është edhe këngëtarja shqiptare Elsa Lila. Ajo konkurron me këngën Il senso della vita (Kuptimi i jetës). Në vitin 2003 Lila arriti të hynte në garën e të rinjve me këngën Valeria, një krijim i Marco Marati, Guido Maffei e Luca Bechelli. Por pa mundur të kualifikohet në Festivalin e big-ëve. Një vit më pas ajo tenton sërish, por nuk arrin të hyjë në garën e të rinjve. Këtë herë ajo provon dhe renditet si më e vlerësuara ndër të rinjtë. Konkurrentët u përzgjodhën nga një komision i përbërë nga Federico Moccia, Carolina Di Domenico, Stefano Mainetti e drejtori artistik Pippo Baudo. Do ketë që nga muzika rrok, pop e balada autor. Në skenën e Aristonit do të ngjitet Jasmine, me një këngë të Renato Zeros, për të vazhduar me Marco Baroni, Fabrizio Moro, Sara Galimberti, Khorakhane, Piquadro, FSC, etj.
* 
Gazeta Shekulli*

----------


## hope31

sa mire qe paska arritur te kualifikohet

me pelqen E.Lila kur kendon , por ka dhe nje menyre komuikimi ne media shume te veçante, te ben per vete

----------


## Sa Kot

Ishalla zgjedh nje model te bukur te flokeve, se me ato floket gjithmone na ka cuditur. Nuk e di nqs e mbani mend njehere qe na u be tullace fare, pastaj i beri me gjemba...thashe me vete, ua sa cun i bukur ky, kushedi se sa do t'a kete! :pa dhembe:  

Jo me verte, s'eshte e keqe si kengetare, vetem se duhet t'a kete kuptuar tashme se San Remo nuk eshte Festivali I Kenges, dhe i duhet nje perfeksion i papare. Ne ate skene kane kaluar dhe shpesh here kane deshtuar kengetare me fame te madhe, jo me ajo qe Italianet e shohin edhe njecike si shtrember prej te qenit Shqipo.....

----------


## Davius

*Elsa Lila: Kësaj here nuk do t'ju zhgënjej*

_Më e sigurt se kurrë më parë. Plot pasion dhe përkushtim, Elsa Lila është e gatshme të tregojë "Kuptimin e jetës" këtë fundjavë në skenën "Ariston" të Sanremos._ 

Këngëtarja shqiptare, e cila i rikthehet sërish festivalit më të njohur të këngës në Itali, është shprehur për median, se kësaj here ndihet më e sigurt për prezantimin e saj. "Sigurisht, para vetes do të kem të paktën një milion shikues dhe ky prezantim tregon se jam në një moment të mirë në karrierën time. Por kjo nuk do të thotë se kam menduar të marrë çmim të parë dhe as të dytë, por të paraqitem sa më mirë në skenë dhe sa më dinjitoze. Dhe për këtë ju falënderoj ju, që më keni dhënë besim gjithmonë. Të jini të bindur se nuk do t'ju zhgënjej", është shprehur Lila. Ndërsa në websitin zyrtar të festivalit të Sanremos, i cili shënon edicionin e 57-të në datën 27 shkurt deri në 3 mars shkruhen fjalët më të mira për këngëtaren shqiptare. "Elsa Lila është qytetare e botës. Sigurisht karta e saj e identitetit flet për një vajzë të lindur në Shqipëri dhe e rritur në Itali, por të flisnim për kombësi të dyfishtë në rastin e saj do të ishte shumë pak. Në moshën 25-vjeçare Elsa është kozmopolite, falë eksperiencave të saj jashtë - që nga Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës në Kinë, duke kaluar nëpër Evropë, së pari në Itali. Artiste 360°, e aftë për të kaluar përmes teatrit të këngës, falë një ADN-je specifike artistike", shkruhet nga kritikët në websit. 

Elsa është vajza e një këngëtari në ish-korin shtetëror shqiptar dhe e një violinisteje, prindër që e kanë rritur duke u mbështetur mbi muzikën, duke krijuar tek ajo një pasion të fortë për artin dhe një talent të jashtëzakonshëm, që shpërtheu në moshë të re. Ishte viti 1996, kur ajo fitoi çmimin e parë me këngën "Pyes lotin", me muzikë të Valentin Veizit, ndërsa në dhjetor të vitit 1997 ajo preku zemrat e shumë artdashësve me këngën e saj "Larg urrejtjes", shkruar nga Alqi Boshnjaku dhe muzikë të Valentin Veizit, ku u nderua sërish me çmim të parë. Pjesëmarrjet e saj nëpër festivale kanë qenë të shumta si në Varna në "Discovery '98-të festival", ku u nderua me çmimin e dytë, në "Fidof for Peace and Friendship International Festival", që mbahet në Los Anxhelos në Kaliforni, në Zvicër, ku u nderua me çmimin "Skanderbeg" dhe në vitin 2001, Presidenti i Republikës, Rexhep Meidani, i dha Elsa Lilës titullin "Ambasadore e Muzikës Shqiptare në botë". Sipas shkrimit citojmë se një karakteristikë e veçantë e kësaj vajze të mrekullueshme është fakti që është lidhur me artin që në fëmijëri, kur shfaqej në programet e Televizionit Shtetëror Shqiptar. 

"Që aty, karriera e saj vazhdonte të ishte në rritje, duke surprizuar publikun dhe të rriturit, që me pjesëmarrjen në moshë shumë të re në festivalin kombëtar të këngës shqiptare, ku doli fituese për dy vjet rresht, ndonëse ende nuk kishte hyrë në moshën e maturisë e deri tek përvojat e shumta jashtë vendit, ku gjithmonë ka lënë gjurmë. E gjithë kjo, meritë e një zëri të jashtëzakonshëm dhe e një prezence skenike të veçantë, por sigurisht edhe e një personaliteti të orientuar", shtojnë ata. Kësaj here në Sanremo, Lila do të prezantohet në edicionin e 57-të të Festivalit të Sanremos në kategorinë e të rinjve, mes 14 protagonistëve të tjerë me këngën "Il senso della vita" ("Kuptimi i jetës"), një këngë tipike klasike dhe e përshtatur për vokalin e saj, e përzgjedhur nga një komision i përbërë nga Federico Moccia, Carolina Di Domenico, Stefano Mainetti dhe drejtori artistik Pippo Baudo. 

"Pasi ka marrë pjesë në Festivalin e Sanremos 2003, në kategorinë e të rinjve, Elsa është tashmë gati të kthehet në "Ariston" për të shprehur gjithë vlerat e saj dhe pjekurinë artistike. Objektivi: realizim artistikisht përmes një kënge me tekst veçanërisht impenjativ të titulluar "Il senso della vita" (Kuptimi i jetës), me muzikë të Maurizio Fabrizio dhe tekst të Guido Morra. Një këngë për të cilën Elsa Lila është e gatshme ta bëjë të hyjë në zemrat tona", shkruhet për këngëtaren shqiptare. Ndërsa tre vjet më parë Lila, u prezantua në të njëjtën skenë me këngën "Valeria".

*Konkurrentët* 
Në edicionin e 57-të të Festivalit të Sanremos do të marrin pjesë 20 artistë të njohur si Al Bano, Leda Battisti, Johnny Dorelli, Mango, Paolo Meneguzzi, Milva, Paolo Rossi, Zero Assoluto etj. Ndërsa në sektorin e të rinjve konkurrojnë 14 artistë, ku përveç Marco Baroni, Patrizio Baù, Pier Cortese, Romina Falconi, Sara Galimberti, renditet edhe këngëtarja shqiptare Elsa Lila.

*Organizatorët* 
Festivali i madh i këngës, i cili do të çelet në 27 shkurt dhe do të vazhdojë deri në 3 mars në skenën e teatrit "Ariston", do të drejtohet nga Pippo Baudo dhe Michelle Hunziker, nën regjinë e Gino Landi. Skenografia e kësaj gare për këtë edicion është realizuar nga Gaetano Castelli, kostumografia nga Silvia Frattolillo. Festivali i këngës do të shfaqet drejtpërsëdrejti nga RAI UNO.

_Gazeta PANORAMA_

----------


## Dita

Nga:

http://www.sanremo.rai.it/category/0...069785,00.html

Elsa Lila

----------


## MiLaNiStE

edhe nje foto tjeter...

----------


## irexha

Sikur e dini, kengetarja shqiptare Elsa Lila do ngjitet te kendoje ne palkun e teatrit- ARISTON- NE Sanremo te Italise. sonte ne naten e dyte te festivalit te prezantuar nga Pipo Baudo dhe Michel Junzinker.
Mbreme kemi patur nje takim me Elsen ne nje bar shqiptaresh ne Sanremo, aty kishte mberritur dhe nje trupe e televizionit shqiptar, 
Pervec Elses ishin dhe balerinet Kledi Kadiu dhe Ambeta Toromani. Ishte kenaqesi e madhe te shifje interesimin e medias dhe njerezve ne Sanremo per artistet shqiptare. 
Prandaj ndiqeni festivalin sepse eshte nje nate plot surpriza te tjera.

----------


## audiophile

mbreme Elsa u kualifikua per ne finalen e te rinjve ne San Remo, video integrale bashke me momentin e perzgjedhjes. ciao

----------


## AlbaneZ

Degjova qe Elsa kishte pershendetur ne shqip te gjithe Shqiptaret dhe ata qe e kane ndihmuar te arrine ne finale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kristiano

Mua,nuk Me Pelqeu Shum As Kenga,as Menyra Se Si I Kishte Prere Floket,megjithate,duhet Te Ndihemi Krenare Per Te Me Te Vertet.

----------


## Dita

Me floket e shkurter eshte bere cupeline si dikur para dhjete vjetesh ne festivalet qe i fitoi ne Shqiperi. Kenga eshte me e mire se "Valeria" dhe zeri i eshte pjekur mjaft. Tek fotot me lart mund ta quaje fare mire konkurrente me artiste italiane, niveli i Monica Bellucci, tani eshte kthyer ne Elsen shqiptaren qe e njohim qe te vogel. Bukur kendoi. Te shohim rezultatin neser. Flm per lidhjen ne youtube. Vendoseni dhe neser interpretimin e rradhes, po mundet.

----------


## shigjeta

Faleminderit per link audiophile. Edhe une sapo e degjova kengen. Jam dakort me Diten, edhe kenga edhe interpretimi m'u duken shume me mire se sa tek "Valeria".  Ndersa per pamjen,  
nga nje video tjeter ne youtube ( 

) , duket qe prerja e flokeve ka qene zgjedhje e diteve te fundit  :buzeqeshje: 
Ishte emocionuese ta shikoje Elsa Lilen ne Sanremo perseri. I uroj suksese...

----------


## Dita

Duke kerkuar per tekstin e kenges se kenduar nga Elsa, mberrita tek faqja zyrtare e saj ne internet. Faqja eshte: http://www.elsalila.net. Ka fotografi te tjera shume te bukura. Vetem se me forcohet cfare shkruajta ne mesazhin me pare, se eshte konkurrence pa frike per artistet me te bukura italiane. 

Kenga mund te shkarkohet nga kjo faqe.

Teksti:

Il senso della vita

come una cosa felice che cada
e silenziosa come la neve
dal cielo immenso a una piccola strada
non si e trattato di un viaggio breve
allimprovviso sono caduta
aprendo gli occhi a mia insaputa
cera nellaria leco di un canto
nessun giudizio nessun rimpianto

come una cosa felice che cada
senza per questo sentirsi offesa
e senza chiedersi mai dove vada
o dove porti la sua discesa
senza un motivo sono caduta
goccia su goccia precipitata
ed arrivata in fondo al mare
ho cominciato cosi a scavare
fino ad avere la testa vuota
il cuore gonfio e lanima ignota
fino a sentire sotto le dita

il senso della vita
il senso della vita
il senso della vita

come una cosa felice che cada
un filo derba da unaltalena
e ricoperta da quella rugiada
sembra che scriva un suo poema
solo una frase due righe appena
ma il suo mistero gia mincatena
nella natura non ce progresso
il tempo passa ma e sempre adesso
adesso sento per tutto il mondo
la gratitudine e un bene profondo
adesso sento sotto le dita

il senso della vita
il senso della vita
il senso della vita

stupendamente come si sente
il pianto acuto di un neonato
che ci sveglia la notte
anzi ci ha gia svegliato
gia svegliato

il senso della vita

Musica di Maurizio Fabrizio
Testo di Guido Morra

----------

